# To do list, how to rebuild?



## rfanch3r (Jan 8, 2006)

All,

I am looking for anyone that can help me rebuild my todo list, for some reason its not working. I look in there and see "none scheduled" yet I know there are stuff its suppose to record. Myabe some sort of command?

According to my info I have about 22 hours left which SHOULD be plenty of space.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

What does it say in the History?

Have you tried rebooting?


----------



## rfanch3r (Jan 8, 2006)

tward_biteme1 said:


> What does it say in the History?
> 
> Have you tried rebooting?


Ahh I rebooted before I posted this, I didnt know it took a while for it to rebuild, I was hoping someone would know a comand to force it.

Thank you for replying.


----------

